# Vegetable Curry with Pepper and Cilantro Tadka



## Filus59602 (Oct 18, 2002)

Vegetable Curry with Pepper and Cilantro Tadka

Recipe By     : Best Slow Cooker Recipes: Judith
Finlayson
Serving Size  : 6    Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Crockpot                         Soups
And Stews

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation
Method
--------  ------------ 
--------------------------------
   1      tablespoon    vegetable oil
   2      large         leeks -- thinly sliced
                        or red onions -- thinly sliced
   6                    celery stalks -- thinly sliced
   6                    carrots -- thinly sliced
   4      cloves        garlic -- minced
   1      tablespoon    minced ginger
   1                    chile pepper -- finely chopped
   1      tablespoon    curry powder
  28      ounces        canned tomatoes with juice -- coarsely chopped
   6      small         turnips; peeled -- cubed (1/2-inch)
   2                    potatoes -- peeled, shredded
   2      cups          lentils -- washed
   4      cups          vegetable stock or water
   2      cups          cut green beans -- (1-inch lengths)
                        or green peas

                        Pepper and Cilantro Tadka:
   2      tablespoons   ghee (clarified butter or vegetable oil)
   1      teaspoon      cumin seed
   2                    green onions; white only --finely chopped
     1/2                chile pepper -- finely chopped
   1                    red bell pepper -- finely chopped
     1/4  cup           finely chopped fresh cilantro -- (coriander leaves)
   1      tablespoon    lemon juice

1. In a skillet, heat oil over medium heat. Add leeks
or onions, celery and carrots and stir to combine.
Reduce heat to low, cover and cook until vegetables
are soft, about 10 minutes. 

2. Increase heat to medium. Add garlic, ginger, chile
pepper and curry powder and cook, stirring for 1
minute. Stir in tomatoes and bring to a boil.

3. Place turnips, potatoes and lentils in slow cooker
stoneware. Pour contents of pan over mixutre and stir
well. Add stock or water barely to cover, abut 4 cups.

4. Cover and cook until vegetables are tender: LOW
8-10 hrs; HIGH 4-5 hrs.

5. Add green beans or peas. Cover and cook on high
until tender, 15 to 30 minutes.

6. Make tadka in a skillet over medium heat. Heat
ghee. Add cumin seed and cook until flavor is
released. Add green onions, chile pepper, bell pepper,
and cook, stirring for 1 minute. Remove from heat.
Stir in cilantro and lemon juice. Spon into a small
bowl and serve as a garnish for curry.

TADKA is a fried garnish often used in Indian cooking.
It is traditionally a mixture of spices. cooked in
ghee; served over a large bowl of dal made from dried
beans or lentils. 

Description:
  "Fried tadka adds a spicy finish mellow stew of
lentils and vegetables"

Per Serving (excluding unknown items): 454 Calories;
8g Fat (15.6% calories from fat); 24g Protein; 77g
Carbohydrate; 29g Dietary Fiber; 12mg Cholesterol;
365mg Sodium. ++++  Exchanges: 3 Grain(Starch); 1 1/2 Lean
Meat; 6 Vegetable; 0 Fruit; 1 1/2 Fat.


----------

